# Pretzel Dessert



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

2C. crushed pretzels ( like crumbs, not chunks)
4tsp. sugar
3/4C melted margarine
1 8oz. cream cheese ( room temp.)
1C sugar
1 10oz. cool whip ( room temp)
 1 Large strawberry jello
2 10 oz.frozen strawberries in syrup
2C. boiling water
9x13 pan
400 degree oven

Mix crushed pretzels, 4tsp. sugar and melted marg. Pat into pan and bake for 8-10 min. COOL. While that is cooling mix boiling water and jello (DO NOT ADD MORE THAN 2 C. WATER. won't work) let gell for a little.

Mix cheese, 1C. sugar and cool whip in mixer. Spread cheese mixture over cooled crust. Make sure to fill to the sides so jello won't seep threw the sides. Be very carfull, crust will lift. spread semi gelled jello over top and smoth. wrap tight with saran wrap and chill for 3 or more hours.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2005)

nicole, is this TNT? It looks interesting. The pretzels are like a crumb base? Aren't they too salty?


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2005)

alix my cousin makes this and it is soooooo yummy.
the salt kind of gets cancelled out with everything 
else in there. trust me you'll like it.


----------



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

TNT with out a doubt


----------



## Alix (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks to you both. It is on my list to try this week.


----------



## Vegas Girl (Mar 2, 2005)

No, it's not too salty.  It's delicious.  Some people I know though don't crush the pretzels fine enough into crumbs.  They leave pieces of pretzels at the bottom.  Then it's a little odd.


----------



## nicole (Mar 3, 2005)

Vegas Girl said:
			
		

> No, it's not too salty.  It's delicious.  Some people I know though don't crush the pretzels fine enough into crumbs.  They leave pieces of pretzels at the bottom.  Then it's a little odd.



I made it that way once and they got all soggy :? , so i always crush them eal fine


----------

